# Any NFL Fans?



## RandomlySet

It's that's time, the first Sunday of the NFL Season!


----------



## Will_G

Very roughly follow the Bills and enjoy watching the games on Sunday. Haven’t really been able to catch this week though disappointingly. That might be just as well given the results


----------



## RandomlySet

Yes, sounds like they've taken a right beating! Sounds like the Saints & Bucks was a game to watch! 40 - 48 in the end :doublesho


----------



## mcflycossie

Dolphins fan. Been years of pain.


----------



## shycho

mcflycossie said:


> Dolphins fan. Been years of pain.


Titans fan here. Felt sorry for the fans of both teams yesterday, almost as bad as last years dumpster fire of a match.


----------



## budgetplan1

mcflycossie said:


> Dolphins fan. Been years of pain.


Try being a Cleveland Browns fan...decades of pain.


----------



## RandomlySet

mcflycossie said:


> Dolphins fan. Been years of pain.


Also a Dolphins fan (partly due to Ace Ventura, partly Step Dad)....

But TBH, I watch a lot as a neutral. Going to Dallas in a few weeks so will be watching them play the Lions.

I have a few teams I like and will cheer for, and a few teams I dislike (well, just 1 really - the 49ers)


----------



## Leebo310

Cowboys fan here :wave:


----------



## spyk3d

Falcons Fan here :wave:


----------



## RandomlySet

Leebo310 said:


> Cowboys fan here :wave:


Guess where I went a few weeks back


----------



## RandomlySet

I still need to go through all the pics, so once I get a chance, I'll upload a few more 

or check me on Instagram


----------



## Leebo310

RandomlySet said:


> Guess where I went a few weeks back


Literally my dream to go there!! How was it??

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RandomlySet

Awesome mate! As I said above, I mainly watch as a neutral, so was great just to go. But my god! From the minute you arrive (we did a Park & Ride), you walk by all the people in their RVs/Pick Up Trucks, and the atmosphere is immense. You then pass through security, and they have all sorts of entertainment outside before you even get close to the stadium entrance. They really do know how to put on a show!


----------



## Leebo310

RandomlySet said:


> Awesome mate! As I said above, I mainly watch as a neutral, so was great just to go. But my god! From the minute you arrive (we did a Park & Ride), you walk by all the people in their RVs/Pick Up Trucks, and the atmosphere is immense. You then pass through security, and they have all sorts of entertainment outside before you even get close to the stadium entrance. They really do know how to put on a show!


Followed on Instagram mate  
Photos look great!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

